# Roaming fees when in traveling internationaly



## ipodjon120 (Sep 21, 2007)

Wondering how big my Rogers bill is going to be when I get back from the US for a week. I plan on just removing the EDGE settings from my iPhone, but I need my cell access so I can't just Airplane mode the entire trip. What kind of roaming fees am I looking at for just using GSM?


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

Google, first link. Have a great time in the States.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

ipodjon120 said:


> Wondering how big my Rogers bill is going to be when I get back from the US for a week. I plan on just removing the EDGE settings from my iPhone, but I need my cell access so I can't just Airplane mode the entire trip. What kind of roaming fees am I looking at for just using GSM?


Do what I do. When in the US go to an ATT store and buy a 'Pay As You Go' card. Rogers roaming rates are way to expensive. I pick up a $10 or $15 card and take the $1.00 a day rate. You only pay $0.25 per minute and this includes airtime and long distance back to Canada. Your credits last 3 months and you can add more time as needed by credit card. No credit checks no nothing. Works great. Still have my Las Vegas number for a few months yet.

If you don't have an unlocked phone just buy one of their cheapies and it works fine. I lend mine out to whoever goes to the US.

Also if you bring your own phone you can turn it on once in a while and it tells you if you have voice mail. Phone on the US phone to pick them up. I've done this in Hawaii and Las Vegas now and it is way cheaper than roaming.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

the cheapest way to get the prepaid kit is to goto Walmart and buy the $18.88 Motorola C139 GoPhone starter kit, that even includes an easily unlocked phone. 

The prepaid kit is $25 at an AT&T, Cingular or whatever it is called this week dealer - but some will just give you one for free if they have time to do a manual activation, as it counts towards their quota.


----------

